# "DHF 2017": Annemarie Carpendale vs. Mareile Höppner | Viertelfinale



## kakashi (21 Dez. 2017)

Viertelfinale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.

Annemarie Carpendale


 

Mareile Höppner


----------



## kakashi (23 Dez. 2017)

Noch einen Tag habt ihr Zeit eure Stimme abzugeben. Derzeit führt Mareile Höppner mit 9 Stimmen vor Annemarie Carpendale.


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

Höppner


----------

